# Creating a timeline and putting it in your signature. Plus other useful links & info



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

*Creating a timeline and putting it in your signature. Plus other useful links & info*

I have noticed that many people fail to update their flag or do a timeline. This makes it more difficult for people to give good advice.

To update your flag, it is really simple, just look at the top right side of your post, follow the link, please update my flag here.

Simplified version.

Do your timeline:
Family Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline Or
Skilled Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline
Copy the URL it generates: BBCODE to use in our forum and most other most forums as your signature URL copy the whole thing.
Paste it into your signature 
http://www.australiaforum.com/profile.php?do=editsignature
Done 

EDIT To make it easier I have added the direct links for you but left how you would have found them:

For your timeline, look to the right side and expand "Australia Timelines", hit the + button then select "your family & spouse Update Your Family and Spouse Timeline or your skilled & work" timeline Update Your Skilled and Work Timeline . It is simple to do just follow the drop down boxes from there, it will generate a URL that you can copy and paste into your posts or put in your signature.

If you have your timeline with your posts, I find it helpful, you can do that easily. First copy your timeline URL and then for your signature, click on your own name and then view public profile to go to your home page. Look for the tabs at the top, click on User CP http://www.australiaforum.com/usercp.php , look to the left of the page for Settings and Options, click on Edit Signature, put in the URL that was generated in your timeline and paste it in there. To do that click on your timeline URL use "ctrl and a" together to select all of it (most common mistake is not getting the whole URL), "ctrl and c" to copy it and "ctrl and v" to paste it after clicking on your edit signature window. http://www.australiaforum.com/profile.php?do=editsignature

You should now have your timeline at the bottom every time you post as I have below.

Kttykat


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Kk as always very well explained , i wish some one had posted this thread when i was having difficulty lol. Well done as usual.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

*Useful link to many questions people have*

Family Migration - Questions and Answers on Processing Times

I put this link here rather than starting a new sticky thread.

It answers many questions that people regularly post regarding family migration and is worth having a look at if you are applying for partner visas etc.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

*Another useful link for people*

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf

I thought I would use this thread for posting useful links. The one above is for partner stat declarations.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

*Partner migration booklet*

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

This thread wouldn't be complete without a link to the partner migration booklet.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

820 Checklist
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/820-801-checklist.pdf
309 Checklist
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/309-100-checklist.pdf

There are subtle but important differences. Like the fact that you must provide a form 80 for the SC 820 but you may be asked for the SC 309 for the form 80.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought I should put in the 300 checklist for the PMV applicants
300 Checklist:
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/_pdf/300-checklist.pdf

Kttykat


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

kk Do you know how to insert a picture in the avatar ive being trying to do it but i carnt lol any ideas.

Louise


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

louiseb said:


> kk Do you know how to insert a picture in the avatar ive being trying to do it but i carnt lol any ideas.
> 
> Louise


You need to upload an avatar.
Follow this link.
http://www.australiaforum.com/profile.php?do=editavatar

Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 80 by 80 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller). You can use paint to make it smaller or any image editing software. Use choose file once you have created it.

Let me know how you go.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

*Processing Arrangements for Partner (Permanent) Visas*

Processing Arrangements for Partner 
(Permanent) Visas

This is a good PDF to look at if you are wanting an idea about partner visas leading to permanent migration to Australia.
The link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/visa-enquiries/_pdf/factsheet-partner-perm.pdf

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

louiseb said:


> kk Do you know how to insert a picture in the avatar ive being trying to do it but i carnt lol any ideas.
> 
> Louise


OK I put up an avatar just to see if it works. The picture I used was 80x80 pixels and 1.57 KB. I would say that if you are having problems then it is due to the size of the image you are trying to use. BTW that picture is not one of my cats, it was just a picture I used for testing.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

A helpful link from Louiseb

An easy way to find all forms for your visa application.
Forms 1 - 99 | Forms 100 - 999 | Forms 1000 - 1420S
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/application-forms/forms_num1.htm

Kttykat


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello KK hope you dont mind but i wanted to add this link to your thread.

*Immigration Panel Physicians*
Below is a Link to all passports of every country.

Contact Us


----------



## Marla (Jan 12, 2013)

Very useful! thank you so much


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/18779-how-register-your-relationship.html

Speaks for itself


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

If anybody has any useful links or suggestions feel free to post them in this thread, that is what it is for.

Kttykat


----------



## Founkshui (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks very helpfull


----------



## Lindaa (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi! I notice that visa 189 is not part of the list under visa sub class. Is it the same as visa sub class 175?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mondejar said:


> Hi! I notice that visa 189 is not part of the list under visa sub class. Is it the same as visa sub class 175?


Sorry not quite sure what you are asking about. I know more about partner visas.

Kttykat


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

kttykat said:


> Sorry not quite sure what you are asking about. I know more about partner visas.
> 
> Kttykat


What I mean is when setting up the timeline, we only have 175 independent visa sub class. We do not have Visa 189. Seems that the list is not complete (see attachment)










https://www.dropbox.com/s/llsqnp57cuk1xj9/VIS%20Sub%20Class.jpg


----------



## Oz4Pom (Apr 30, 2013)

Just getting 5 posts so I can add my timeline


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

I created a timeline for my partner's subclass 300, is there a way that I can completely reset that now so I can have a new timeline for the 820 visa?

I looked at editing the options but it didn't quite look right and there was nowhere to enter some details.

Thanks


----------



## Murloc (Jun 5, 2012)

I tried it twice but still shows old timeline, can't understand why.


----------



## tomberli (Feb 13, 2013)

Ah cool, timeline looks nice. Bit annoying though that you need 5 posts first so you can get it. In fact thats half the reason I'm writing my 5th one here ;-)


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

I tried updating my timeline since my visa was granted today.
But I messed up...The dates aren´t changed but now it´s showing 2 timelines...LOL
PLEASE HELP!!! LOL Guess my brain isn´t working today...too excited after the grant!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

LOL AJ. All you've done is copied and pasted the link to your timeline into your signature twice. Edit your signature and take out the second set of code. A single set of code looks like this (minus some of the spaces):

[url = http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html][img ]http:/ /www.australiaforum.com/tools/wp-content/plugins/timeline/signatures/2/6/2/9/6/1.jpg[ / img][/ url]


----------



## 27272 - deactivated (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi,

I tried making signature. It's see if it appears properly. I also feel we can include IELTS score and Skill Assessment dates.


----------



## Beachgirl (Jun 18, 2013)

Adding to my post count so I can get a timeline!


----------



## Beachgirl (Jun 18, 2013)

And one more...


----------



## kmmr (May 27, 2013)

How come my timeline only shows the dates? What about the other information - like the visa type etc? Does anyone know how I can modify it to show that correctly. 

Thanks!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

The timelines have been modified so that newer ones only display the above information. Everyone's will eventually look like this as it will change when they update it. There will be an announcement about it at some point...


----------



## nuked (Aug 17, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> The timelines have been modified so that newer ones only display the above information. Everyone's will eventually look like this as it will change when they update it. There will be an announcement about it at some point...


My Timeline doesnt come now, it shows HTML code and not the image, earlier it used to show properly.


----------



## nuked (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok I fixed it! thanks, but my time line doesnt have all the details like you have, CollegeGirl?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes - timelines have been revised so that they take up less space, which means anytime someone updates theirs or creates a new one it will be like yours. I haven't updated mine in a while - that's while I still have the original (larger) version.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi, I noticed the Visa types in the Timeline need an update - 175 and 176 have not been valid for a while now. I will apply for 189 or 190, which are not in the list.
Will someone update this soon?
Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Alnaibii - thanks for pointing that out! I'll let the board management know.


----------



## pixiespirate (Apr 15, 2013)

why cant i put in a signature  i ve got 5 posts by now..


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

pixiespirate said:


> why cant i put in a signature  i ve got 5 posts by now..


you needed 6 posts, which now you have.

Kttykat


----------



## willkrischur (Jun 24, 2013)

For some reason, when updating the timeline and either clicking the button or pasting the code, the application date does not appear as a tag between the flags.

Any idea why not...?


----------



## pixiespirate (Apr 15, 2013)

ahh now it works  Dont why it doesnt show the medicals though..


----------



## pixiespirate (Apr 15, 2013)

ups not even in there


----------



## kirstyeric (Sep 11, 2013)

Just checking to see if mine works now


----------



## purple (Apr 20, 2012)

Just wondering why my grant date doesn't come up in my sugnature even though it's updated in my timeline? I have been copying and pasting


----------



## purple (Apr 20, 2012)

so...this is my timeline...purple's Germany Immigration Family and Spouse Application Timeline
as you can see it has granted in it, but it doesn't show up in the signature??


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Timelines are borked right now (yes, that's a technical term, lol). Board management is aware of it, and I'll let you guys know when it's fixed.


----------



## proudmomma (Jul 26, 2013)

checking to see if mine works too.  hope it does


----------



## lady.j (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks to this thread.


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Are timelines working yet? have added my medical and police check dates but nothing has changed on the little graphic thingy?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No, they're not working yet. If you click on the timeline picture, though, you'll see everything in text at least.


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

cool - thanks!


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I am having a problem with my signature. I updated my timeline and copied the code and paste it in my signature, but I can't see the image!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Timelines are not working right now.


----------



## rheia (Apr 10, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Timelines are not working right now.


Any update on when we can expect them to work again?

It might be a bit sad but I was extremely excited to finally get my own timeline after submitting a few days ago....


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I understand, rheia (I'll be the same way when I have something to update), but I've still not heard an update, unfortunately.


----------



## xwendywux (Oct 30, 2013)

rheia said:


> Any update on when we can expect them to work again?
> 
> It might be a bit sad but I was extremely excited to finally get my own timeline after submitting a few days ago....


LOL same here! But at least now I know I'm not the only one whose timeline is not showing up


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

To check a Migration Agent's details match who you are talking to, use this site https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSearch.aspx?FolderID=394 you can check by name, MARN number etc.

Kttykat


----------



## gretz57 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Updating timeline*



CollegeGirl said:


> Timelines are not working right now.


Hi everyone,
I am updating my timeline now. I hope it is okay. today is my 5th month and 5 days waiting for my mpv visa. inasmuch as our wedding is set already on Feb 15, 2014, I am getting nervous of waiting. our invitation cards were already sent and confirmed by them . This makes me sad to these days. Although , I need to be positive all the time especially when I am on skype with my partner, I cannot avoid myself getting worried. Believe me, I always talk to God silently many times a day to ask Him to grant my visa, as in everyday . I am praying that He will soon grant it as I need it badly, I might get sick of getting worried. I pray not.


----------



## John59685 (Dec 15, 2013)

Worrying only robs us happiness. 
Read Philippians 4:6
God bless

Regards,
John Mfalme


----------



## mthorn91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the information about making a timeline signature. I need to make 4 more posts so that I can have a signature now, thanks!


----------



## Pjd (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't seem to display a profile picture, can anyone help?


----------

